# Camping La Llosa, Cambrils



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Will start making our way home tomorrow after 10 days at Bonterra.

Thinking of calling in at Camping La Llosa on our way up.

Recommendations? Good, Bad, Indifferent?

Anyone currently there? Is it crowded or is there plenty of room?

Are they cutting the trees as they've just started in Bonterra.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

No one been to Camping La Llosa!!

Richard


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No we only use aires.
Went to Bontera once never again.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

This is our first time to Spain with the MH. We've always toured around France using mainly Aires, but we've been pleasantly surprised by Bonterra.

It's nice and quiet, the pitches are a good size and plenty of shade (needs to be as it was over 30C today) the fellow campers are all nice, the facilities are good, there is a Mercadona just across the road , the beach within 500 metres and an organised coach trip to Valencia last Friday. What's not to like?

Anyway, my question is about Camping La Llosa in Cambrils.

My wifi finishes in about 30 minutes so it looks like I'm not going to get any responses.

Richard


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

RichardD said:


> This is our first time to Spain with the MH. We've always toured around France using mainly Aires, but we've been pleasantly surprised by Bonterra.
> 
> It's nice and quiet, the pitches are a good size and plenty of shade (needs to be as it was over 30C today) the fellow campers are all nice, the facilities are good, there is a Mercadona just across the road , the beach within 500 metres and an organised coach trip to Valencia last Friday. What's not to like?
> 
> ...


What's not to like Richard ? It has to be paid for :wink: some on here can't believe that..


----------



## magoo (Aug 11, 2009)

We stayed there a couple of weeks ago. Fairly tight pitches but facilities OK nice short walk to beach and eateries. Cycled to Mercadona and market. Only saw one other UK plate everyone very friendly. 
Have heard good reports of Joan campsite told noise from railway not as bad as painted.
Enjoy

Sue


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We stayed at La Llosa for a month this time last year. They were cutting back the trees when we were there. Some pitches are a good size but others a bit tight. Facilities good but basic. the site is good for long stay as its a short walk/cycle to the town which plenty of shops/restaurants as it's not one of the resort towns which become a ghost town in the off season.

Check out the hotel/catering training college next to the site, they do an amazing lunch two days a week but you must book and it's cash only no cc's.

There a train a few times a day to Tarragona if you want to visit that city.


----------

